# Protein shakes (maximuscle)



## dubaiguy1992 (Jan 22, 2014)

Does anyone know where I can find maximuscle products, particularly promax?


----------



## mac86 (Mar 14, 2013)

Most pharmacies stock protein powder, I think Life Pharmacies do Maximuscle, if not then I know Sun and Sand Active Sports and Go Sports (on the top floor of the Dubai Mall) do.


----------



## Alfred1 (Jan 4, 2014)

I saw it in the sports shop next to Ace in Festival City.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

there's a shop full of the stuff in Ibn Batuta Mall I think - either that or some similar stuff. I am amazed that so much of that junk is sold in this part of the world where obesity and overly large mass is more of a problem.

I wouldn't be surprised if the same shop sold industrial strength exlax.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> there's a shop full of the stuff in Ibn Batuta Mall I think - either that or some similar stuff. I am amazed that so much of that junk is sold in this part of the world where obesity and overly large mass is more of a problem. I wouldn't be surprised if the same shop sold industrial strength exlax.


You're not wrong!
Vanity over substance.


----------

